# Boraras Brigittae



## Jake :D (20 May 2010)

*I was thinking of buying some Boraras Brigittae for a 35l aquarium.How many is a good number for that size?Is it a possibility they would breed( I could move the fry to another tank)? Thanks! *


----------



## AdAndrews (20 May 2010)

I did have 11, they were wierdly sensitive and died off quickly, but, also, get a sponge to cover your intake, they really are tiny little fish! I would say any number up to 20 should look good.


----------



## a1Matt (20 May 2010)

Agree on the numbers.

Doubt they will breed unless you give them perfect conditions.
Mine conditioned nicely with blackwater conditions and lots of daphnia. Never bred though, or maybe they did and the eggs were eaten...


----------



## andyh (20 May 2010)

I have 15-20 in a 35l they are excllent fish never had any problems at all  

A1matt you still got your big big shoal?


----------



## gbagger (6 Nov 2010)

Hi guys I've got 11 of these, I've had them about 5-6 weeks now and all they seem to do is hide. Does any one know why this could be?? They are in an 18 x 10 x 10 tank with plenty of plants, there is a quite a bit of flow, but I wouldn't say it is too much for them or do they like still water better?


----------



## Luketendo (6 Nov 2010)

Had about 15 died out over time slowly. Always hid though, think it's natural. Also Celestial Pearl Danios hide in the same tank.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Nov 2010)

Ive got 15 in my 30lt cube, but there are other fish in there too.  You could easily get 20 in there, if my cube was a species tank, I'd probably have 20-25 as they look great in a shoal.

I've found them to be very hardy, not lost a single one yet.  And that includes having a glass intake which I was certain they'd get 'stuck' to due to the power of the flow into glass intakes.

Sam


----------



## a1Matt (7 Nov 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> A1matt you still got your big big shoal?



Nope   
I had a Hydor heater failure in the Summer and it well and truly cooked the tank.


----------



## gbagger (8 Nov 2010)

Haven't had any die yet, they just seem to hide al the time, don't even come out to feed really. No other fish in the tank, only other inhabitants are about 8 cherry shrimp


----------



## a1Matt (8 Nov 2010)

I found setting up the tank with blackwater conditions helped the fish to colour up more and be more active.

More info here: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.ph ... tae&id=772
and here: viewtopic.php?f=51&t=9306&hilit=creating+blackwater


----------



## Gill (8 Nov 2010)

I added my group to the Barren tank a few weeks ago and they are doing very well. Always colored up nice and bright. Not doing anything Special, Minimal Flow, No Co2, No ferts Just a small water change once a week and fed on Hikari micro pellets and Daphnia.


----------



## PM (24 Feb 2013)

Hi guys, where can I find these to view/buy in London? Also would they be ok in an ADA Mini S with Snowball shrimp only?


----------

